# Virgin TCD240080



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

I was at my sisters house today and she said she had this old "TiVo thing" in her basement for years and do I want it. I was shocked to see it was a brand new TCD240080. I have never owned a Series 2 (still love my S1s) and have been seriously thinking of getting one because of Tivoserver. Tivoserver looks to me like the holy grail of TiVo hacks!

Realizing that my sis just gave me one of the few SAS2s that can be hacked without a Prom Mod, I'm all excited to get going and hack it. Having VOIP (Vonage), I was surprised I was able to run Guided Setup through my Phoneline instead of having to take it someones house with an analog line (can't use the network because I'm only at software version 3.2).

My question: *How long can I expect to get the software upgrade to 7.3, so I can use my network and begin hacking? Can I force an upgrade like the daily call? * The reason I'd like to force an upgrade is Vonage. Right now it's iffy. I had to try several times during guided set-up with "Tiny TiVo" until it finally connected. I'm concerned that it will try to upgrade the software and will give up after the first Vonage induced failure to connect.


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

If you are comfortable restoring an image, I can send you a 7.2.2 image for your 240. 7.2.2 will let you complete Guided Setup over the internet.
Your Tivo will then get 7.3 after it does Guided Setup.

You should probably go straight to 7.3.1 from 7.2.2 and skip 7.3, signup here:
http://research.tivo.com/73.1priority/

Also heres a good DDB reference thread on how to hack your 240:
/forum/showthread.php?t=48804


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't know if you have subscribed the box, but if not, it will never update until you do so (assuming it doesn't have lifetime.)


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Arcady said:


> I don't know if you have subscribed the box, but if not, it will never update until you do so (assuming it doesn't have lifetime.)


That's incorrect. A subscription has never been necessary for a Tivo to get a software update.


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

Thank you very much rpdre1 for your generous offer! I just sent you a PM.

I was actually able to complete guided set-up last night over my VOIP, but upon completion of GS, I'm still at version 3.2 of the software. I was wondering about the process of software upgrades (never had a update on my S1s, so I have no frame of reference). When does it occur? During a normal nightly call? Anyway to force it, like you can force a call?

Thanks for DDB hacking link. That is a great source of information.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

It'll come with a daily call.


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks to rpdre1, I was able to restore a 7.2 image to a new 320G harddrive and get network access. I then waited to receive 7.3.1 (the next night). I then hacked and got Tivoserver working. Tivoserver by far is the best Tivo hack ever!

Here's a post I made documenting what I did. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4237691#post4237691


----------

